# Mortalidade em Portugal devido a frio e gripe



## Dan (25 Fev 2012 às 11:57)

> *Mortalidade em Portugal cresceu nas últimas 3 semanas*
> 
> Mortalidade com números acima do esperado. Gripe e frio extremo podem ser as causas deste aumento, mas ainda não há certezas.
> Há três semanas que há mais pessoas a morrer em Portugal do que seria esperado para esta época do ano tendo em conta a mortalidade média dos anos anteriores.
> Este excesso de mortalidade pode ter como culpados o frio e uma epidemia de gripe, mas ainda não há certezas.



O resto da notícia aqui TSF


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Fev 2012 às 23:03)

É complicado saber exactamente as causas nestas situações, mas arriscaria num conjunto de causas, como o facto de termos tido frio intenso ao longo de um período maior que o normal, e o facto (muito remoto) de quase todos os custos dos serviços do serviço nacional de saúde terem encarecido. 
Mas também poderá passar por uma simples "vaga" que ocorre de tempos em tempos, ninguém controla estas coisas.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2012 às 23:53)

*Frio e gripe terão aumentado mortalidade em meados de fevereiro*


> O Instituto de Saúde Ricardo Jorge confirmou esta segunda-feira, através de comunicado, o aumento da mortalidade em Portugal "por todas as causas", entre os dias 13 e 19 de fevereiro.
> 
> No texto, a instituição adiantou que "os períodos de frio extremo, assim como as epidemias de gripe, estão associadas a excessos de mortalidade", acrescentando que, "em Portugal, a média ao longo de várias épocas foi de cerca de 2.400 óbitos, variando entre a ausência de excesso e um acréscimo de 8.500 (1998-1999)".
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2012 às 00:48)

*Novo pico de mortalidade em Portugal*


> Nos últimos dias, o Instituto de Saúde Ricardo Jorge registou um novo pico de mortalidade, com um número de mortos superior ao normal nesta altura do ano.
> 
> Há quatro semanas que Portugal regista uma taxa de mortalidade superior à registada nos últimos três anos, mas a situação tem vindo a agravar-se. Só na semana de 20 a 26 de fevereiro registaram-se 3.080 mortos.
> 
> ...



Tá imparável.

*Valores da mortalidade correspondem a um "padrão esperado", diz DGS*


> O diretor-geral de Saúde, Francisco George,  explicou hoje que os números da mortalidade verificados nas últimas semanas  correspondem a um "padrão esperado" quando circulam estirpes do vírus da  gripe menos comuns, associadas ao frio.
> 
> "Estamos perante um padrão esperado quando circulam estas estirpes do  vírus da gripe associadas às semanas frias do ano", disse à agência Lusa  Francisco George.
> 
> ...


----------



## joocean (11 Mar 2012 às 15:17)

Ora aqui está um tema actual, polémico, político, social, etc....

Gostava de acrescentar o seguinte. A mortalidade em Portugal, tal como nos países das latitudes médias do hemisfério norte possuem uma sazonalidade, ou seja, em termos médios mensalmente o número de óbitos é mais elevado nos meses mais frios dos ano e mais baixo nos meses mais quentes (não se confunda com situações excepcionais de calor que possam ocorrer durante o período estival). 
Isto está concordante com o gráfico do post anterior extraído do site do INSA.

O que não se comenta muito é que a sazonalidade que é observada em muitos países do sul da Europa, como em Portugal não se verifica de forma tão acentuada nos países do norte da Europa.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2012 às 00:11)

A mortalidade (aumentada) das últimas semanas é reflexo de condições ambientais que neste caso foram o frio e baixos níveis de humidade.
Por vezes, há como que um despoletar para que muitas pessoas, que já estão em condições de elevado risco (como que na corda bamba), agravem o seu estado de saúde. Não se pode afirmar peremptoriamente que foi da condição A, B ou C ou de todas ou variadas combinações destas.
O que se pode afirmar é que todos os anos há incremento da mortalidade em determinadas alturas. Sempre foi assim e sempre será.
Não é à toa que se considera que o outono tem uma elevada taxa de óbitos comparada com o verão - a tradição associa isto com a "queda da folha". Será a falta de sol um fator? O aumento dos estados depressivos outro fator? O frio, a humidade, etc, etc.
Talvez mais estudos aprofundados nos mostrem dados passíveis de interpretações realísticas.

O que não pode acontecer é isto: usarem este tema como arma de arremesso político. Na praça pública não se pode brincar com estas coisas.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2012 às 19:57)

*Gripe: mais 11 países, além de Portugal, reportam excesso de mortes de idosos*

Portugal não foi o único país da Europa a registar, em Fevereiro e Março, um elevado número de mortes entre os idosos, avança o jornal Público. Em mais 11 países, dos 14 que forneceram dados, verificou-se um excesso de mortalidade (total de óbitos acima do valor esperado para esta altura do ano) na população com idade igual ou superior a 65 anos, revela a revista Eurosurveillance, publicada pelo Centro Europeu para a Prevenção e Controlo de Doenças. A Alemanha e a Dinamarca constituíram as excepções.
O excesso de mortalidade observado neste Inverno desencadeou grande polémica em Portugal. Após várias semanas consecutivas com um número de mortes muito elevado, vários especialistas em saúde pública e políticos vieram a público defender que este fenómeno poderia ter que ver com as crescentes dificuldades no acesso aos serviços de saúde e com a crise económica.
Os responsáveis da Direcção-Geral da Saúde (DGS) e do Instituto Nacional de Saúde Dr. Ricardo Jorge (INSA) atribuíram desde o início o excesso de óbitos ao período de frio extremo, em conjugação com a ocorrência tardia da epidemia de gripe, aliado ao facto de, este ano, a estirpe do vírus predominante ser a A(H3N2), que afecta sobretudo os idosos, escreve o Público.
Enfatizando a natureza preliminar desta análise, os especialistas que assinam o artigo da Eurosurveillance defendem agora que o "regresso" desta estirpe do vírus da gripe deverá ser, de facto, o principal factor que explica o acréscimo da mortalidade, associado à vaga de frio que se fez sentir na Europa. E isto porque, nos dois Invernos anteriores, a estirpe em circulação foi a do vírus pandémico, a A(H1N1), que afecta sobretudo os mais jovens e poupa os mais idosos.
"O que estes dados demonstram é que, independentemente das diferenças económicas e sociais, este Inverno houve um excesso de mortalidade na maior parte dos países. E tudo aponta para que isto resulte do H3N2 e do frio, sobretudo da duração do período de frio", comenta o pneumologista e consultor da DGS Filipe Froes. "Devemos, mesmo assim, continuar a analisar o eventual impacto que as medidas tomadas (como as taxas moderadoras) podem ter no acesso aos cuidados de saúde e o impacto das dificuldades económicas" neste fenómeno, acentua.
O excesso de mortalidade tem sempre "uma explicação multifactorial, mas a hipótese que parece mais plausível é a das características do vírus", reforça o presidente do INSA, José Pereira Miguel. "Ninguém pode afastar os efeitos da crise, mas os fenómenos sociais demoram mais tempo a produzir efeito", nota Pereira Miguel, que diz que vai ser necessário aguardar mais alguns meses até que o estudo sobre as causas da mortalidade esteja concluído.
Seja como for, há muitas diferenças entre a progressão da epidemia de gripe e a mortalidade observada entre os vários países analisados no artigo da Eurosurveillance. Os gráficos permitem perceber que, em Portugal, Espanha, França e Bélgica, o pico do excesso de mortalidade foi mais acentuado do que o registado nos outros países. E a mortalidade por todas as causas entre os idosos esteve acima da linha de base durante sete semanas em Portugal, em Espanha e na Bélgica, enquanto na Irlanda e na Grécia isso aconteceu apenas durante uma semana.
Por outro lado, se numa grande parte dos países analisados o excesso de mortalidade coincidiu com o crescimento da actividade gripal (como aconteceu em Portugal), noutros, como a Bélgica, a Suécia e a Holanda, as mortes começaram a exceder o esperado ainda antes de a epidemia de gripe se manifestar. O que significa, concluem os especialistas, que a gripe não explica tudo e que haverá "outros factores" a considerar.

Fonte: rcm pharma


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2014 às 23:27)

DGS prepara resposta para possível surto de gripe mais violento

Prevê-se que o principal vírus da gripe que vai circular este Inverno seja de uma estirpe mais agressiva, sobretudo para os idosos e doentes crónicos: a estirpe H3N2. Para minimizar a mortalidade devido à gripe serão tomadas uma série de medidas que incluem a melhoria do acesso aos serviços de saúde, para além da promoção da vacinação e de cuidados de higiene. 

Estas medidas foram apresentadas pela Direcção-Geral da Saúde e pelo Ministério da Saúde no _'Plano de Prevenção e Resposta para o Outono/Inverno – Infecções Respiratórias_'. Entre as medidas preventivas constam: permitir *mais consultas sem marcação nos Centros de Saúde*, *diminuir o tempo de espera nas urgências*, e *libertar camas nos Hospitais* para poder internar mais pessoas e reduzir a permanência de macas nos corredores.O secretário de Estado Adjunto da Saúde, Fernando Leal da Costa, apelou também à *vacinação* das pessoas a partir de 65 anos (para quem a imunização é gratuita nos Centros de Saúde e não requer receita médica), dos profissionais  de saúde, dos cuidadores de crianças ou idosos, assim como de todos aqueles que estejam nos chamados grupos de risco (com doenças crónicas dos pulmões, coração, rins ou fígado, diabetes ou outras doenças que diminuam a resistência às infecções).

A subdirectora-geral da Saúde, Graça Freitas, reforçou também a importância dos cuidados de higiene, dentro e fora dos hospitais e centros de saúde, a que designaram de '_etiqueta respiratória_'. Nomeadamente, *evitar* *espirrar e tossir para as mãos* e *lavar as mãos* frequente e correctamente. 

Foi ainda feito o apelo a que os cidadãos evitem aglomerados nos serviços de saúde, ligando primeiro para a *Linha Saúde 24* (808 21 24 24).

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...par-surto-de-gripe-mais-forte-1679720?page=-1


----------



## Lousano (26 Jan 2015 às 02:15)

Nos últimos anos criaram-se sistemas simplificardores e muitos importantes para uma rápida análise do que vai acontecedo pelo país.
Um deles foi o sistema SICO, do Ministério da Saúde.

Apesar de só nos últimos meses estar praticamente em pleno funcionamento, já podemos verificar um pormenor sobre a polémica das urgências a "abarrotar pelas costuras":

Mortes verificadas em Dezembro 2014






 anda

Mortes verificadas até 24 de Janeiro de 2015 (todos os dias os valores ainda são provisórios mas terão poucas alterações, excepto no dia 25 de Janeiro)






É bem evidente a diferença da mortalidade.


----------

